# VPN Server



## Xin Wenyao (Apr 24, 2020)

I want to build a own VPN Server .Which one is better? FreeBSD or Ubuntu Server


----------



## Crivens (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes. 
Next question.  (You do know where you are asking this, do you?)


----------



## getopt (Apr 24, 2020)

If you cannot make up your mind for making a decision do not ask people. 
While some say this and others the opposite you might not get what fits your needs. And there is always a conflict of interests. At certain points a dice might help, while random generators in certain areas might be flawed.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2020)

getopt said:


> At certain points a dice might help


Leave me out of this


----------



## getopt (Apr 24, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Leave me out of this


Hmm, that rolled out nicely  without any intentions. Maybe I should better had referred to the *I Ching divination* which also uses dices but also has other advanced methods.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 24, 2020)

"I need vacation. Which one is better, an airplane or a hotel?"

To get anywhere useful, start finding (and answering) questions like e.g. the following:

Who will be the users and how many? Are there restrictions about the client systems they use?
What kind of tunnelled traffic to you expect? If this is of concern, what's the physical connection used for the tunnel?
Is traversing (remote site) firewalls a concern?
What kind of authentication is desired, and what do you have in place so far?
[...]
Then, you might get to a point where you realize the underlying operating system isn't the first thing to decide, if at all.


----------



## getopt (Apr 24, 2020)

Zirias said:


> [...]


s/\.{3}/The Great Firewall/


----------



## Xin Wenyao (Apr 25, 2020)

It seems FreeeBSD is much stabler than Linux on server .It 's that right?
I don't have much time to maintain my server(i just a student)


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes. No. Maybe. One thing that might help you: There are better forums than here to get underspecified (not to say: unspecified) questions answered with opinions. But if you insist, I'll give you a bit more to read, and try to keep the opinions at least to a minimum.

As for your actual question:

It's *impossible* to answer that. It might be possible to answer it for very specific well-known scenarios, but certainly not "in general". VPN isn't a "specific" scenario.
The time you need for maintaining depends most on the administrative tools you use, and how well you know and handle them. So you can't compare FreeBSD to Linux for that but at best to some specific Linux distribution. Then, the outcome of the comparison will still be subjective. When I compare maintenance work on FreeBSD to maintenance work on Debian (which IMHO (subjective!) has the "best" tools in the Linux world), I personally get the feeling it's a bit simpler and less work on FreeBSD. But I don't see how this should help you. You'll have to try (and, of course, learn) yourself.
As I doubt very much that even *if* you answer some of the questions relevant for actually planning a solution, the choice of OS will have any relevance, I think it's safe to tell you: Just use FreeBSD, it's the better OS. This, of course, is completely opinionated. And shouldn't be discussed here any further.

Now, if you don't have any more details to share and/or ask about, I don't think this thread could lead anywhere further.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Apr 25, 2020)

And why in the first place do you need a VPN?
Is it some work you have to do at your university?
Then use the OS you learn there, it is what they expect from you.
If not, which OS do you know best?
Then use it.


----------



## getopt (Apr 25, 2020)

Zirias said:


> The time you need for maintaining depends most on the administrative tools you use, and how well you know and handle them.


Very well said. Perfect answer.

But if Xin Wenyao is an IT-student, he should be willing to spend a little more time on maintaining his servers.


----------



## Xin Wenyao (Apr 25, 2020)

Well i am a Chinese high school student and i like programming .Because of the GFW,i can't get some go mod file .So i wants to build a VPN server


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 25, 2020)

Xin Wenyao said:


> Because of the GFW,i can't get some go mod file .So i wants to build a VPN server


So,

you're aware that your VPN server must be hosted outside .cn to be of any use here, I guess?
I hope you're not posting this through said FW...


----------

